# Opinion On Which To Buy



## tyancey66 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok...Whats your opinions....A Deere GT245 (350 hours) 20 HP Kawasaki, great condition or a Deere 420 (1000 hours) with a 20 HP Onan, Tractor is in excellent condition with a 60" mower deck, The GT245 has a 54" deck.

What would you choose? (both same price)


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Low hours would look appealing to me but I am not extremely familiar with these models.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Without a doubt, The 420... Even though it has almost triple the hours, It's a lot more tractor...


----------



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

I would also say the 420 because a buddy has had his 20 years and has to replace his steering wheel, seat, and his positive terminal. Has about 1500 hours on it and no problems yet.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Even though the ONAN might be more pricey,parts wise,the Kaw engines have more trouble.


----------

